# Western CT Plow Supply



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

So it's time for a new cutting edge. In the past I've bought from Southford Garage in Southbury, CT. But I tried calling them and the number is invalid. I haven't been by there in a while. Are they still in business? 

Any other local sources for cutting edges? I see them online, but shipping kills the deal. Where are you guys in western CT getting your edges?


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Also in for more CT Businesses...Im in the Greater Hartford Area but if the deals worth it id make the trip.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Genelco West Haven. 203-932-5992


----------



## royalrooter77 (Jan 23, 2014)

Southford Garage has been closed for a coupl eyears. I think someone purchased the property but I dont know what there doing with it. Hine Brothers in Southbury on South Main does Western plows I think. Wilton Tire and Auto does Boss plows and Hartford Truck Equipment in East Hartford does Fisher plows I am pretty sure. Maybe check with them.


----------



## royalrooter77 (Jan 23, 2014)

Where are you from Linckiel?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm in newtown. thanks for the ideas. there is a hydraulic supply I use in danbury from time to time (T&G Hydraulics) so it dawned on me to try them as I know they also work on plow pumps. turns out they have all sorts of cutting edges. they have some in 5/8" thickness whereas most are either 3/8" or 1/2". in addition to being thicker, they also sell taller edges. naturally the prices for those are higher, but they should last a lot longer. nice guys there. I recommend checking them out if anyone is looking.


----------

